# What are these details in the current Uber driver App?



## Peter Mead (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm one month into being an Uber driver but I have some questions about the app.
1. Why are some pax squares red and some green?
2. Why does the top section sometimes have a tiny red or green square off on the left?
3. Any other things like this I should know about (that are not intuitive?)
4. Often I will get send errors when first going online. It can take two or three pings before my acceptance goes through and I get the job. Other times, not often, but enough to be irritating, I can't start the ride and have to reboot. Are these glitches due to my phone or Uber cloud app?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Peter Mead said:


> 1. Why are some pax squares red and some green?


Red = drunks
Green = tippers



Peter Mead said:


> 2. Why does the top section sometimes have a tiny red or green square off on the left?


Red = Uber will not send you any pings for another 1 hour.
Green = you are next to receive a ping



Peter Mead said:


> 3. Any other things like this I should know about (that are not intuitive?)


Too many to list.



Peter Mead said:


> 4. Often I will get send errors when first going online. It can take two or three pings before my acceptance goes through and I get the job. Other times, not often, but enough to be irritating, I can't start the ride and have to reboot. Are these glitches due to my phone or Uber cloud app?


Check your area network coverage. Maybe network data signal is low.

All but the last are jokes.
I don't discriminate red from green. All pax look alike.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

*#4 *Shut off your Wi-fi. Your phone will try and hold on to a hot spot until the last minute causing a network delay. Happens if Im driving away from my house with it left on.


----------



## Peter Mead (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks. Good info!


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Peter Mead said:


> I'm one month into being an Uber driver but I have some questions about the app.
> 1. Why are some pax squares red and some green?
> AFAIK, green means pickup location, red means dropoff
> 2. Why does the top section sometimes have a tiny red or green square off on the left?
> ...


----------



## Peter Mead (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks but that's not what the green and red signifies. Also, the tiny green or red square I am talking about is different from the one that shows side of the road. This is just a tiny square buy itself. No road.


----------

